# New Janet Evanovich books



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Unfortunately (for me) this one is also going to be $12.99. 
There's also a little note under the publisher's name saying _This price was set by the publisher._









Scheduled to be released July 20th, and is not currently available for Kindle. This book has a different publisher. So we'll see how long it takes it to become available and what the price will be.

deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The second one is a graphic novel. That's probably why she has a different publisher and also why the hardcover is only $9.89. 

It's too bad. No more Evanovich for me. Also no more Miss Julia and others that I love. I'll just have to keep on finding new authors that I love.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Steph sixteen is out tomorrow too...also at $12.99.  I didn't bother preordering, but that was more out of disappointment with Fifteen than price.  I'll be interested to see if they lower the price on this one once it hits the bestseller lists, though I don't honestly expect they will.

Correction...it's out today.  My brain doesn't work well this early!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I've got my fingers crossed for Fifteen to drop.  I'd love to read it, but just will not pay 12.99 for something I can read in a few hours.  
I'll also be stopping by B&N to see if the hardback drops in price.  
deb


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I read Fifteen from my library and was glad I hadn't spent the money to buy it.  I have Sixteen on reserve at my library also.... no $12.99 for me either.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The paperback for Fifteen was officially released today at $8.99.  It will be interesting to see how long MacMillan waits to lower the price on the Kindle version.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

I am listening to the audio version of Sizzling Sixteen right now (got it from my library's overdrive).  I am seriously glad I did not buy it.  More of the same.  It is also really short -- under 6 hours.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

ReginaLovesHer Kindle said:


> I am listening to the audio version of Sizzling Sixteen right now (got it from my library's overdrive). I am seriously glad I did not buy it. More of the same. It is also really short -- under 6 hours.


This is exactly why I will not pay top price for these books. While I really love them, they are way too short. If it's only 6 hours in an audiobook, I can read it in a couple of hours. 
deb


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

Deb I completely agree.  It is unfortunate.  This may be the last JE book I wait for excitedly.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Okay, this may not be the best place for it--but I too am not getting Evanovich's latest--BUT I just read this book by a Kindleboards author and LOVED it. It has the zaniness of Stephanie...but the plot is fresh, zany, fun and I really enjoyed it a lot:

http://www.amazon.com/Monkeys-Barbara-Murder-Mystery-ebook/dp/B003SE7O40/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1277236273&sr=1-1

I'll try to get linkmaker to work with the picture of the book, but I stink at linkmaker...











I reviewed it over at Amazon too--and it's only $2.99. I thought it was excellent.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

Wicked Appetite is a spinoff series about Diesel. I don't know if I am interested or not, but I have it marked on GR as TR. Deb I saw Wicked Appetite on Amazon a few days ago and oops posted it on GR  and not here, but someone responded that they talked to JE and she had said that Diesel was so popular she wanted to give him his own books -- and that the last thing Stephanie needed was another man in her life.

I am not yet halfway through Sizzling Sixteen but what I do notice is that


Spoiler



there are definite hints (via internal thinking of Stephanie) from JE that Ranger is not the man for her and nothing more is going to happen there. Dissapointing.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I love the Stephanie Plum books, but I would not pay more than $9.99 for them. They are short, and kind of redundant, fluffy reads.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

I go back and forth.  I prefer reading on my Kindle than with a paper book, but I can't sell it down the road or give it away.  And if somehow the Kindle becomes defunct -- I won't be able to access the books.  But some books I will pay more than 9.99, there is a new release coming in a series I love on January 18, 2011 -- I know it will be big, thick and I will want to re-read it many times.  I am happy to pay $14 to get it at midnight.

But as to Sizzling Sixteen -- I think the ebook is priced less than the hardcover ......


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Maria, thank you for sharing your new find.  I ordered it based on your recommendation.  
Thank you.
deb


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

ReginaLovesHer Kindle said:


> I go back and forth. I prefer reading on my Kindle than with a paper book, but I can't sell it down the road or give it away. And if somehow the Kindle becomes defunct -- I won't be able to access the books. But some books I will pay more than 9.99, there is a new release coming in a series I love on January 18, 2011 -- I know it will be big, thick and I will want to re-read it many times. I am happy to pay $14 to get it at midnight.
> 
> But as to Sizzling Sixteen -- I think the ebook is priced less than the hardcover ......


Yes, but Shadowfever is the exception, not the rule--plenty of us can't wait for the paperback for that one. LOL (If I guessed right, be sure to check out our KMM Fever thread in this section.)

I WAS pleased to see that for now at least, Sixteen is actually a couple of dollars less than the HC. Still, even $9.99 was too much for last year's debacle. I think I need to see some reviews from fellow Cupcakes before I'm willing to take the chance on this one.

Meanwhile, it's never a bad thing to go revisit Four to Score.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MariaESchneider said:


> Okay, this may not be the best place for it--but I too am not getting Evanovich's latest--BUT I just read this book by a Kindleboards author and LOVED it. It has the zaniness of Stephanie...but the plot is fresh, zany, fun and I really enjoyed it a lot:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Monkeys-Barbara-Murder-Mystery-ebook/dp/B003SE7O40/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1277236273&sr=1-1
> 
> ...


That's what I like to hear. Bought it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Yes, but Shadowfever is the exception, not the rule--plenty of us can't wait for the paperback for that one. LOL (If I guessed right, be sure to check out our KMM Fever thread in this section.)
> 
> I WAS pleased to see that for now at least, Sixteen is actually a couple of dollars less than the HC. Still, even $9.99 was too much for last year's debacle. I think I need to see some reviews from fellow Cupcakes before I'm willing to take the chance on this one.
> 
> Meanwhile, it's never a bad thing to go revisit Four to Score.


When all this started, this cupcake e-mailed JE and told her I wouldn't be buying any more of her books and why. I meant it. Maybe if I can buy them used, I'll read them.

The only problem is that once I start rereading the series, I read them all straight through. Just can't stop especially when we get to all that Morelli goodness.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Yes, but Shadowfever is the exception, not the rule--plenty of us can't wait for the paperback for that one. LOL (If I guessed right, be sure to check out our KMM Fever thread in this section.)
> 
> I WAS pleased to see that for now at least, Sixteen is actually a couple of dollars less than the HC. Still, even $9.99 was too much for last year's debacle. I think I need to see some reviews from fellow Cupcakes before I'm willing to take the chance on this one.
> 
> Meanwhile, it's never a bad thing to go revisit Four to Score.


    Yes -- I will check out the KMM Fever thread, I didn't know there was one. 

Hmm, is Four to Score the one were Steph and Ranger hook up? If not -- anyone remember which book that is? I think I may have to re-read.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is a non spoiler quote form Sizzling Sixteen. Lula talking to Stephanie about Ranger. I literally laughed out loud -- this is not word for word:



Spoiler



I'd like to spread sauce over that man and then work him like a barbecue rib.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ReginaLovesHer Kindle said:


> Here is a non spoiler quote form Sizzling Sixteen. Lula talking to Stephanie about Ranger. I literally laughed out loud -- this is not word for word:


Just tell me what happened with Lula and Tank. I haven't read anything since #14.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ReginaLovesHer Kindle said:


> Here is a non spoiler quote form Sizzling Sixteen. Lula talking to Stephanie about Ranger. I literally laughed out loud -- this is not word for word:


Speaking of spoiler...would you mind putting spoiler text in this post:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,27473.msg509442.html#msg509442

Many people haven't read the book yet and my be disappointed to read that.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Speaking of spoiler...would you mind putting spoiler text in this post:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,27473.msg509442.html#msg509442
> 
> Many people haven't read the book yet and my be disappointed to read that.





Spoiler



Speaking as a Cupcake, "Well, DUH!"


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking as a Cupcake, "Well, DUH!"


Ditto.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I just finished 16, and it was okay.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


It's likely that her publishers own the characters and if she jumped ship, she would have to leave them behind.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Gertie and Deb, hope you enjoy it!!  If not, I'll hide!

Re: Kindle only...I bet Evanovich can't even publish under her own NAME again, never mind those characters.    She's an entire brand.  The publishers probably have her locked in as tightly as possible.  I wish she would just end the series and go off and write whatever is in her heart.  And if there is nothing but a blank slate maybe go on a long walk until real inspiration hits.  She has a lovely sense of humor and has written some of the funniest, dearest books I've read.  But...time to move on, methinks!

maria


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Speaking of spoiler...would you mind putting spoiler text in this post:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,27473.msg509442.html#msg509442
> 
> Many people haven't read the book yet and my be disappointed to read that.


Sorry  I assumed b/c it didn't address the plot or story line and was non-subsntative that it was not a spoiler. But I would hate to upset anyone so I apologize!  I will go up and fix right now -- thank you for letting me know.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I read the first one in the series because I had heard so many great reviews here about it, but, to be honest, I just found it so so. Nothing spectacular. I did laugh a few times but it wasn't quite as funny as I thought it would be, more like she was trying too hard to be funny and not quite succeeding.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MLPMom said:


> I read the first one in the series because I had heard so many great reviews here about it, but, to be honest, I just found it so so. Nothing spectacular. I did laugh a few times but it wasn't quite as funny as I thought it would be, more like she was trying too hard to be funny and not quite succeeding.


Part of the appeal for me being originally a Jersey Girl myself, I had to take my grandmother to all the funerals and had (still have) cousins all over the place that I can count on.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

MLPMom said:


> I read the first one in the series because I had heard so many great reviews here about it, but, to be honest, I just found it so so. Nothing spectacular. I did laugh a few times but it wasn't quite as funny as I thought it would be, more like she was trying too hard to be funny and not quite succeeding.


The first book is very different from the others. I'd suggest getting through a couple more, perhaps used or through the library, before deciding.

I love the first one, but I like that type of book better actually that what the series has evolved into.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I liked the early ones the best because I think there was more plot (The boxer guy added a real fear factor for me).  They got "lighter" and fluffier after about book 4.  I loved them through about book 8.  Then...they were okay, mostly fillers for an afternoon with some good chuckles.  I can handle about two books of "pick one guy over the other" and that's about it.  Then it's just a storyline with no ending.  I tend to feel like it's all just marketing now with no real story, light on the plot, light on any movement.  

Shoot.  There's plenty of good stuff out there though.  And one of these days she'll move on, take her time and write something that knocks my socks off again!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Two and a half stars on both Amazon and iBooks.  Read the reviews--which I almost never do, but I paid full price for Fifteen and wished I'd read the reviews first that time!  And yeah, sorry to say that this one can wait.  I just don't need it that badly.  Maybe for airport fodder for our next trip or some such, but with 70 some odd unread books already and about 10 new releases that I'm waiting on between now and the fall, I just don't see it happening.

It's a shame really, I adored the first half or so of this series, but I need my characters to grow, and Ms. Evanovich seems to think that's a mortal sin.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, T.L., Steph really needs to choose Ranger, leaving Morelli for this cupcake.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Isn't that the truth? Four to Score is my favorite, probably because I really like Morelli.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Isn't that the truth? Four to Score is my favorite, probably because I really like Morelli.


Biggest argument I ever got into with my mother in law was a Morelli vs. Ranger discussion. I was utterly horrified to find out she was a Ranger-babe. 

Cupcakes rule! LOL


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

I will NOT pay more than $9.99 for ANY Kindle book. PERIOD!!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

tecwritr said:


> I will NOT pay more than $9.99 for ANY Kindle book. PERIOD!!


That's certainly your right. Personally, I'll pay what I need to for a book that's worth it. This one isn't it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> I will NOT pay more than $9.99 for ANY Kindle book. PERIOD!!


My limit is $6.39, but that's just me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Okay, I gotta know - why Morelli? He's all 'women belong in the kitchen, barefoot and pregnant' and I'm sure he's gonna cheat on Stephanie.


Yes, in the beginning, but he's starting to understand that Steph is who she is and he has to accept that. At first, he hardly wanted a relationship, much less a marriage and kids. Now he's changed his tune.



> Ranger looks out for her and takes care of her. I'm sorry, but I'm a Ranger gal all the way!


They look after her together, or at least they try.

My very fave scene was the one with the flamethrower where Steph was too scared to come down from the control room at the end. Morelli took the stairs two at a time to get to her.

Bottom line is that Steph lusts after Ranger, but she really loves (most of the time) Morelli. Morelli changes and grows. Ranger doesn't.

For me, Ranger is a two dimensional character. Morelli is three dimensional in brilliant HD technicolor. Of course, there's Bob.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Bottom line is that Steph lusts after Ranger, but she really loves (most of the time) Morelli. Morelli changes and grows. Ranger doesn't.
> 
> For me, Ranger is a two dimensional character. Morelli is three dimensional in brilliant HD technicolor. Of course, there's Bob.


Ditto.

And no way in hell will he sleep around. He'd be doing it already; she's certainly given him every reason and every opportunity to.

I like Ranger well enough--in any other series, I'd be all over him--but not this one.

Personally, what I'd love to see is for M & R to both get serious with someone else for while. Maybe Steph would get a clue at that point!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Another thing is Morelli is a regular guy and Steph is a regular (sort of) gal. Ranger is Batman and I could never understand his attraction to Stephanie.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

You know if I wanted to read reality, LOL, I wouldn't be reading these books.  So I don't need Stephanie to grow up and have kids -- I did that!  I want her to have this fabulous fantasy unreal life.  I really dislike how Morelli has an expecation of what a woman should do and be.  Ranger lets Stephanie do what she does and be who she is.  He doesn't try to change her.  He is pure fantasy.  He risks his life and career for her (something Morelli doesn't do).  He has a house cleaner, an unexhaustable supply of cars ..... he is who she should choose in my opinion.  

But I do like the idea of another man.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love both guys, but I agree it is time to decide. If she did then maybe a new love interest could be brought in or a spin off for the guy that isn't chosen. I just enjoy the books for the humor and will continue to read them as long as she keeps writing them.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

I am almost done ..... can't wait to discuss it!!!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

OMG...love this line from a review of Sixteen on Amazon:



> And I only counted five farts and zero monkeys, so at least she's showing improvement in that area.


Well now, right there's a reason to buy it now! 

Still holding at 2.5 stars, unfortunately. I'm checking the price of Fifteen next to see if anything's changed there yet. (Yep, $8.99, same as the PB. At least they brought it down that far.)


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I bought Sixteen in hardback.  I refused to buy the Kindle edition on principle.  I know it doesn't make any sense but done.  There are a few good laughs.  There was not near enough Grandma Mazur in this book.
I'm a Ranger woman.  Morelli feels too bossy.  I love the mystery of Ranger and his soap.

If you can get the book from the library and don't care about having the book, borrow it from the library.  It's a very quick read and very much like the others.

I bought take the Monkeys and Run based on the recommendation here.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I bought 16 yesterday because I had a gift card.  It was OK, but nothing spectacular.  Most of the funny was at the beginning.  Lonestar, I know you have to stand on your principles, but by purchasing the hardback instead of the Kindle version, you are playing into the publisher's hands... they WANT people to purchase the paper books instead of the ebooks.  Although, paying right over $14 for a Kindle book that I didn't enjoy that much really frustrates me (they charged sales tax)...


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> OMG...love this line from a review of Sixteen on Amazon:
> 
> Well now, right there's a reason to buy it now!
> 
> Still holding at 2.5 stars, unfortunately. I'm checking the price of Fifteen next to see if anything's changed there yet. (Yep, $8.99, same as the PB. At least they brought it down that far.)


 I got all excited, not realizing you were talking about the price dropping on 15.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

4Katie said:


> I got all excited, not realizing you were talking about the price dropping on 15.


I think there's no way the price on Sixteen dips below $12.99 until the paperback is released. Not with MacMillan as the publisher.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I think there's no way the price on Sixteen dips below $12.99 until the paperback is released. Not with MacMillan as the publisher.


Janet will just have to wait to get more of my money.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Andra said:


> I bought 16 yesterday because I had a gift card. It was OK, but nothing spectacular. Most of the funny was at the beginning. Lonestar, I know you have to stand on your principles, but by purchasing the hardback instead of the Kindle version, you are playing into the publisher's hands... they WANT people to purchase the paper books instead of the ebooks. Although, paying right over $14 for a Kindle book that I didn't enjoy that much really frustrates me (they charged sales tax)...


I have to agree about the publisher wanting us to buy paper books instead of e-books. I'm trying to not buy the Kindle books that are over $9.99, but there are some that I'd be buying in paper form and paying a higher price for them. In the event that my daughters want to read the same books, I really feel that we still get more bang for the buck. Just my opinion, though, and I certainly am not trying to jump on Lonestar at all. One of my daughters feels very strongly about not paying more than $9.99 for a Kindle book, and I see her point. (I haven't asked my other daughter about her opinion on the subject because Megan and I buy most of the Kindle books on our account.)


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I have to agree about the publisher wanting us to buy paper books instead of e-books. I'm trying to not buy the Kindle books that are over $9.99, but there are some that I'd be buying in paper form and paying a higher price for them. In the event that my daughters want to read the same books, I really feel that we still get more bang for the buck. Just my opinion, though, and I certainly am not trying to jump on Lonestar at all. One of my daughters feels very strongly about not paying more than $9.99 for a Kindle book, and I see her point. (I haven't asked my other daughter about her opinion on the subject because Megan and I buy most of the Kindle books on our account.)


And that's fine--so long as you also understand that the more that people buy hardcovers rather than ebooks in that situation, the more the publishers can say, "See, we knew that $9.99 ebooks were hurting our overall sales." This is one of the justifications they are already using for limiting ebook publications. Reinforcing their lack of logic means it perpetuates, and eventually they have enough justification to simply let the ebook market stagnate, because after all, no one is buying them, and people will buy the hardcovers instead.

This is absolutely what they want. All their profit right now is in paper pushing. It's stupid, and it seems backwards, but it's the truth. They get paid half of the retail price of a hardcover--not the price you pay, but the list price on the book. They get 70% of the actual paid price of the ebook, which is usually quite a bit lower than the retail of the HC, so from their perspective, every ebook reader who buys a hardcover is a MAJOR win for them. If you can't bear the price of the ebook, then do yourself and your fellow ebook readers a favor and please, get the book from the library. At least that way, the publishers aren't rewarded for their bad behavior.

Will I buy a hardcover if it's priced lower than the ebook, or just a little over? No. I don't have room for it, won't give in to the publishers on that score, and hate reading them anyway. Will I buy an overpriced ebook? Depends on your definition of overpriced. I personally think the $9.99 ceiling is too arbitrary to be a hard and fast rule, and there are books that I will gladly pay more for to get them sooner, just as I used to buy hardcovers rather than waiting on the paperback. But there are fewer books that I'll buy at hardcover prices than there were last year when the $9.99 pricing was the norm. Overall, my book spending has plummeted since agency pricing went into effect. There's still plenty I want to read, but I'm a lot more selective about my book spending than I was at this time last year.

For reference, I bought Fifteen last year before it went to $9.99. No way I'll do that with Sixteen...but that has more to do with the quality of the writing going downhill than it does with the publisher! LOL I doubt I'd buy Sixteen even at $9.99 unless the reviews improve significantly. Even non agency pricing only works when the book is actually good.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> And that's fine--so long as you also understand that the more that people buy hardcovers rather than ebooks in that situation, the more the publishers can say, "See, we knew that $9.99 ebooks were hurting our overall sales." This is one of the justifications they are already using for limiting ebook publications. Reinforcing their lack of logic means it perpetuates, and eventually they have enough justification to simply let the ebook market stagnate, because after all, no one is buying them, and people will buy the hardcovers instead.
> 
> This is absolutely what they want. All their profit right now is in paper pushing. It's stupid, and it seems backwards, but it's the truth. They get paid half of the retail price of a hardcover--not the price you pay, but the list price on the book. They get 70% of the actual paid price of the ebook, which is usually quite a bit lower than the retail of the HC, so from their perspective, every ebook reader who buys a hardcover is a MAJOR win for them. If you can't bear the price of the ebook, then do yourself and your fellow ebook readers a favor and please, get the book from the library. At least that way, the publishers aren't rewarded for their bad behavior.
> 
> ...


I agree with you that the publishers are doing their darndest to tell readers what to buy--but methinks Pandora's box is open. I hope it is anyway! This isn't the only "older" series that I see people complaining about (quality of the writing AND the price.) That will force the industry to change. They have to offer a product that people want and the longer it takes them to realize it, the worse for them (and the authors.) Eventually they will understand that they need to offer ebooks at a decent price. I hope...I do think the competition for these big publishers is higher than ever and competition is usually what drives good changes for the end-reader.

Maria


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

I needed a Ranger fix and just re-read Hard Eight.    So many laugh out loud moments -- the car explosions and the eating stuff with Lula was fresh and still funny.  It reminds me how good these books used to be.  I still enjoy them, but they used to be very good.  I had forgetting the ending of Hard Eight and it makes me admire/like Ranger even more and dislike Morelli even more (or at least leads me to think he is not the right guy for Stephanie).

In Hard Eight Ranger takes Stephanie to a shooting range to help her learn to shoot better -- he is supporting her in what she is doing.  What a guy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Janet might be leaving St. Martin's Press. Here's the article.

http://blogs.publishersweekly.com/blogs/PWxyz/?p=242


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That's GREAT news.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

drenee said:


> That's GREAT news.


Maybe she'll go with one of the Random House imprints. Or better yet, self-publish and get 70%.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> $50 million for FOUR books?? holey flipping cow. Um.  must be nice.


Yeah, but think of the tax bite.


----------



## Beth O (Jul 9, 2010)

Maybe she's thinking since the movie will be coming out soon (Kathryn Heigl as Stephanie Plum) that her books will get a big boost and therefore she deserves $50M for 4 books.  Obviously St. Martin's disagreed.  It will be interesting to see if there any takers at that price.  I agree with the other posts--the books are not as good as they used to be and I'm a few behind.  These would be fine to buy for paperback prices, but not for hardcover.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

$50 million for four books as good as any of the first ten (and especially Four to Score)?  No problem--win back fans and it could very well be worth the investment.  For the crap that is 13-16 (especially 15)?  No way.  No one in the industry is that stupid, I hope.  

(Sorry, Morelli, I love you, but not THAT much!  LOL)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> $50 million for four books as good as any of the first ten (and especially Four to Score)? No problem--win back fans and it could very well be worth the investment. For the crap that is 13-16 (especially 15)? No way. No one in the industry is that stupid, I hope.
> 
> (Sorry, Morelli, I love you, but not THAT much! LOL)


There's always rereads.


----------



## Beth O (Jul 9, 2010)

Sometimes I wonder if she's even the one writing them anymore.  James Patterson is very open and honest about his "co-authors."  I suspect other brand-name authors use them too and just aren't so up front about it.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> There's always rereads.


And Kindle bookmarks!


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh, I just found this thread -- how exciting! (very humbled to see my own book mentioned too)  I love JE, although stopped reading mid-Fourteen (I think I got distracted by a must-read for book club).  And I'm absolutely a Morelli girl!  I do just wonder though how far the series can go -- how long can Stephanie stay torn between two men?  And I think she was thirty when the series started - it feels she hasn't aged much even though it's some 16 years later  JE's early romance books are quite good too and I highly recommend them.  I don't know if they're avail on Kindle though -- prob not.  But, like others, I will only buy her newer books if I can do so on Kindle for $9.99 or less. . .


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> $50 million for four books as good as any of the first ten (and especially Four to Score)? No problem--win back fans and it could very well be worth the investment. For the crap that is 13-16 (especially 15)? No way. No one in the industry is that stupid, I hope.
> 
> (Sorry, Morelli, I love you, but not THAT much! LOL)


I'm with you, Victoria. Four to Score is my favorite of all of the books, possibly because I'm a Morelli fan myself.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

Hard Eight is my personal fave -- just did a re-read of that by listening to the audio performance.  Mmmm ... the only book with significant Ranger.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I'm with you, Victoria. Four to Score is my favorite of all of the books, possibly because I'm a Morelli fan myself.


Yeah, that was the "finally" book for me, too. I'd go read it but my mother still has my K.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

karencantwell said:


> Oh, I just found this thread -- how exciting! (very humbled to see my own book mentioned too) I love JE, although stopped reading mid-Fourteen (I think I got distracted by a must-read for book club). And I'm absolutely a Morelli girl! I do just wonder though how far the series can go -- how long can Stephanie stay torn between two men? And I think she was thirty when the series started - it feels she hasn't aged much even though it's some 16 years later JE's early romance books are quite good too and I highly recommend them. I don't know if they're avail on Kindle though -- prob not. But, like others, I will only buy her newer books if I can do so on Kindle for $9.99 or less. . .


You can bet if she gets anywhere near $50Mil, those books will be way above $9.99.


----------



## Beth O (Jul 9, 2010)

What number is the one where she stays at Ranger's apartment?  I think that one's my favorite.


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You can bet if she gets anywhere near $50Mil, those books will be way above $9.99.


Do you think there's any chance she'll go out on her own -- independent at least in ebooks?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

karencantwell said:


> Do you think there's any chance she'll go out on her own -- independent at least in ebooks?


I was wondering that myself. Even if she gets half that 50 mil, it's money in the hand. If she self-pubs, she'll have to wait just like the rest of us peons.

Maybe we should send JA Konrath and Karen McQuestion to talk to her.


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Maybe we should send JA Konrath and Karen McQuestion to talk to her.


I'd love to be a fly on the wall during that sit-down! 

Oh, and my favorite is #12 -- at least I'm pretty sure . . . it's the one where the little girl is kidnapped. I thought she did a brilliant job of tackling a very serious subject yet still being able bring her JE humor to the story. Really loved that one.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Well, I'm one of the idiots that paid full price for Sixteen.  Admittedly, I was very disappointed in Fifteen, but thought it was a fluke. Boy was I wrong! I blew through it in 3 hours - and the reason it took that long was due to having a new puppy that I had to take out frequently and watch while she did her business! Anyway, I posted a review on Amazon - gave it 1 star, and listed why I didn't like it. I felt so strongly about how poorly the book was written, and how it was such a disappointment, that I even e-mailed JE and asked for my money back! Obviously, I know that she's not going to do that, but I wanted to make a point!


----------



## Beth O (Jul 9, 2010)

LindaW said:


> Well, I'm one of the idiots that paid full price for Sixteen. Admittedly, I was very disappointed in Fifteen, but thought it was a fluke. Boy was I wrong! I blew through it in 3 hours - and the reason it took that long was due to having a new puppy that I had to take out frequently and watch while she did her business! Anyway, I posted a review on Amazon - gave it 1 star, and listed why I didn't like it. I felt so strongly about how poorly the book was written, and how it was such a disappointment, that I even e-mailed JE and asked for my money back! Obviously, I know that she's not going to do that, but I wanted to make a point!


Wow, that's a strong statement. I'll have to go check out the reviews.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

LindaW said:


> Well, I'm one of the idiots that paid full price for Sixteen. Admittedly, I was very disappointed in Fifteen, but thought it was a fluke. Boy was I wrong! I blew through it in 3 hours - and the reason it took that long was due to having a new puppy that I had to take out frequently and watch while she did her business! Anyway, I posted a review on Amazon - gave it 1 star, and listed why I didn't like it.


We've all been there and done that at some time or other...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Evanovich switches publishers, signs 4-book deal

Jul 26, 3:38 PM (ET)

NEW YORK (AP) - Here's a publishing plot twist: One of the book world's top moneymakers, Janet Evanovich, has switched literary homes.

The author of the multimillion-selling "Stephanie Plum" series and other popular mystery novels has left her longtime publisher, St. Martin's Press, and joined the Random House Publishing Group.

Random House announced Monday that Evanovich has agreed to write four new novels, including two Stephanie Plum releases. She will publish through the Random House imprint Ballantine Bantam Dell.

"I started my career as a Bantam author, and I'm very excited to be returning," Evanovich, 67, said in a statement. "Their sales, distribution, and marketing make them the perfect partner for me and my work. Load up the U-Haul; break out the pizza and the beer - it's moving day."

St. Martin's publisher Matthew Shear said in a statement: "We've had a good relationship and I truly am sorry that we're unable to come to terms. But it's a negotiation like anything else and it didn't work. And I hope it works well for her elsewhere."

Financial terms were not disclosed, although Evanovich's book deal is likely worth tens of millions of dollars.

Evanovich's books have sold more than 75 million copies worldwide.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Woo hoo!  To the one non agency publisher of the six!  At least future books will be cheaper, even if the quality doesn't improve.  LOL


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Woo hoo! To the one non agency publisher of the six! At least future books will be cheaper, even if the quality doesn't improve. LOL


That's just what I was thinking!


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

Good for Janet!  I hope this turns out to work well for her.  She seems like a great person, and she sure knows how to write some funny.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

In case Evanovich fans haven't seen this:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,34577.msg638692.html#msg638692

It **appears** that Wicked Appetite might be a free preorder on Amazon right now. You have to get the Free Preview labeled version, not the regular Kindle version, but it seems both have the same number of pages listed. It could still turn out to be something like a few sample chapters though, no way to know for certain until it actually goes out, and by then the free option may be gone, so i thought I'd post the heads up. Worth a shot if you don't like the $12.99 asking price!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks, Victoria.  I one-klicked.  Worth a try.
deb


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

drenee said:


> Thanks, Victoria. I one-klicked. Worth a try.
> deb


I'm of mixed emotions--since I can't honestly think MacMillan's giving us something for nothing, so I kinda expect it to be an actual "preview", not the full book. Guess we'll know soon enough, and I didn't want anyone to miss out if MacMillan is actually coming to their senses on ebook promotions!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not too hopeful it's an entire book myself.  But I am glad you posted the link.  Thank you.
deb


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I'm of mixed emotions--since I can't honestly think MacMillan's giving us something for nothing, so I kinda expect it to be an actual "preview", not the full book. Guess we'll know soon enough, and I didn't want anyone to miss out if MacMillan is actually coming to their senses on ebook promotions!


It will just be the preview. They all show the full # of pages. Those that are further out have a default 5kb as far as the file size though. 
Examples:
Daniel X - Free Preview
Chasing the Night - Free Preview
Valley Forge - Free Preview

I'm only on book 5 of her Plum series so I didn't bother, but it never hurts to try right?


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

I am positive it is just a few chapters. It is labeled "preview" and will be delivered 7 days before the release date -- so delivered on 9/7/10. But the full book is being sold for 12.99 and will be delivered on 9/14/10. I am getting this one from the library, number 16 was such a disspointment to me. But here are the links for the preview and the full version:

Preview early release: http://www.amazon.com/Wicked-Appetite-Free-Preview-ebook/dp/B00403MO16/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283824160&sr=1-2

Full book regular release date: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003R0LBVC/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1W062Z1MKEGKGZB5QS77&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

That's what I was afraid of.  Anyone know if the previews are at least bigger than a regular sample?

I still haven't read (or bought) Sixteen.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> That's what I was afraid of. Anyone know if the previews are at least bigger than a regular sample?
> 
> I still haven't read (or bought) Sixteen.


The last one I bought was fourteen. I was waiting for the price to come down on fifteen, but then the war broke out.

If I like the preview, I might go to the library to get it, but I'm not paying $12.99.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> In case Evanovich fans haven't seen this:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,34577.msg638692.html#msg638692
> 
> It **appears** that Wicked Appetite might be a free preorder on Amazon right now. You have to get the Free Preview labeled version, not the regular Kindle version, but it seems both have the same number of pages listed. It could still turn out to be something like a few sample chapters though, no way to know for certain until it actually goes out, and by then the free option may be gone, so i thought I'd post the heads up. Worth a shot if you don't like the $12.99 asking price!


Just got up and checked my Kindle. It's only 161 locations, so just a sample. Oh well!


----------

